# Searching For Artist On FurAffinity



## TanukiGrrl (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't know where else to post this. I'm looking for a certain artist on FurAffinity. I don't remember the artist's name but I do remember two pieces of art: there was a very extravagant Mermaid and more importantly there's a picture of a lake with a pack of wolves trying to sneak on a dragon (Which someone commented looked like a Magical Leoplorodon) I really just want to find a conversation the artist wrote in the descriptions of on of her pieces. the conversation involved the artist, Satan, and Jesus discussing I believe the size of breasts in artwork... if anyone could point me in the right direction with this I would be much obligied.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

The artist you are searching for goes by the name of Silverone on FA ( http://www.furaffinity.net/user/silverone/ ). I was unfamiliar with the two pieces you described, having watched her after those pictures were made, but she often 'talks' to Satan in her image descriptions.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1132690/ Wolves sneakin' up on dragon.

There are many mermaid pictures, I didn't know which one particularly you were after.


----------



## Thunder_pants (Jan 1, 2009)

She has fake conversations with satan? Or does she think she's really talking to satan? There are some interesting people.


----------



## Nikolai (Jan 1, 2009)

Thunder_pants said:


> She has fake conversations with satan? Or does she think she's really talking to satan? There are some interesting people.



How do you tell the difference, is the real question. 

But I do have to say, that is some very nice art there. Very detailed and smooth, I like the style a lot.


----------



## TanukiGrrl (Jan 2, 2009)

FINALLY!!! thank you, thank you, thank you. I don't know why I'm so obsessed with this artist but I saw her a few times and absolutely loved her and always forgot to bookmark her page.... Thank You again!!!!


----------



## Ginfinite (Aug 16, 2013)

Im new here i dont know how to post a thread, im looking for an artist, i remember one of his or her comic is about this cosmetics gone horribly wrong turning people into furries, some embrace or resented by this , the humans treated them like an outcast, the humans provide them with low services, some cant tolerate them being inside their establishment, soon eventually the furries rebelled against humanity, this comic is short and the artst said that he/she randomly come up with this idea


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 16, 2013)

Please check the date before posting. This thread is from 2008/2009.

To create a thread simply browse the correct sub-forum and hit the blue "post new thread" button in the top left. If you're looking for comics, post in this sub-forum http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/51-Furry-Comics-amp-Zines

Locked.


----------

